# What do I need to ask my Endo about RAI?



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I was diagnosed with Graves mid September. I am currently on Tapazole and doing quite well since I started 15 mg/day and started an iron suppliment. I was on a rollercoaster for about 2 months prior to that as Endo kept adjusting my meds up and down.

My Endo has suggested RAI and I told him I'd like to put it off until after we go on a cruise mid February.

I am in Ontario so I don't think they keep you confined, just send you home. I have read a lot about staying isolated for 3-4 days and will discuss that with the Nuclear Dr.

I read on another post about Thyrogen shots?? What are those?

Any other info would be greatly appriciated.


----------

